# Living Expenditure in Sydney



## AusDreamer (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I am from India and will soon be relocating to Sydney with my wife and my 1.5 year old kid.

My monthly salary will be around 6000 AUD after tax.

We will take a 1 bhk around some Indian locality. We have a decent life style with not much dining out. We will not take a car and use public transportation.

Want to know how much will be the average expenditure monthly for me.


----------

